# Salmoides Erie - Awesome Results!



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

There was some jaw-dropping going on at Lake Erie on Saturday the 30th when Bryan Coates and Dick Parker of Amherst, Ohio, weighed in the heaviest bag in Salmoides Team Tournament history with 6 smallmouths weighing an unbelievable 30.28 pounds.

What is even more amazing is that not long before they brought their fish to the scales another team weighed in 6 going 30.00. Talk about feeling like you've got one wrapped up...

Bryan and Dick are personal friends of mine and are not only great anglers but great guys as well - big congrats to them for yet another huge day on Erie.

See the full results for this event as well as all the other Salmoides tourneys at www.ohiobassangler.com - photos from this weekend will be up later in the week.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is WOW ! I cant begin to think how they did it with the wind we had Saturday . That tourny will stick in their minds forever ! Good job guys .


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

This Is Why Theres No Need To Go Anywhere Else For Smallies.......


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I would agree with you Argee, provided you could get into em like that in the winter 

Wow...thats a fat sack of bass. Congrats to them!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> This Is Why Theres No Need To Go Anywhere Else For Smallies.......


There might not be the numbers like before but with results like that who cares Lake Erie smallies rock!!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Those are some great weights!


----------

